
The agony and the irony of Tim Cook - what went wrong for Apple - apress
http://gravitationalpull.net/wp/?p=2321
======
mr_eel
The core assertion of this piece is that Tim Cook somehow ballsed up the
supply chain.

It makes this assertion without offering any numbers. This is called making-
shit-up.

